# Colour Enhancers



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Question here. 
Does colour enhancers(pellets, flakes) for betta really improve the colours of the betta?
What are other food and stuff that can improve your betta's colours?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes! I use Topfin Color Enhancing Betta Bits and they brightened his body up within days. All of my supplies are Top Fin and if you're new to betta keeping I would totally recommend any Top Fin product.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Same here with TopFin. But I here alot of members on here use Hekari brand products too and have awesome looking bettas.!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish I had taken before / after pics but will say the Hikari Bio Gold pellets most definitely brought out the color on my betta. Noticed the change within a week.









*Hikari Betta Bio-Gold*


Powerful color-enhancing diet provides your betta with optimal nutrition in a floating pellet that won't cloud the water in your betta bowl 

Specially formulated for bettas, with a superior protein source
Reduces stress and stress-related illnesses


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree- Hikari is great. You can notice the change of color very easily, and I've never had a betta refuse one of the pellets, which is always a bonus if you have a picky boy/girl


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm... be something I may want to pick up. I've seen them at PetSmart. 

I want to see if Drax has any more colors to show me haha.


----------



## aeharding (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree with other Hikari-feeders as well. It's awesome. Immediate change.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Hiraki pellets, though my Petsmart doesn't carry their products. I first got a sample packet in a Bowl Buddies water conditioner box. My fish never refused them. I was going to use flakes, but used the sample packet for a while, and when that ran out, switched to the flakes. My fish hated the flakes, and it made the water quality horrible. So I only stick with pellets.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I use Topfin as I hadn't found Hikari being sold until AFTER I bought all my food, but it seems to work quite well. My bettas are always quite vibrant.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I use topfin betta bits too. I believe it works cause all mine are bright as can be but I do wonder if it just says that just because, or if there really is something in it that brings out their color


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive been looking around at what is in TopFin Compaired to others and they have the most mixed veriety of fish in those little pellots. Along with the most Crude Protien I could see comparing it to others.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Food dosen't bring out as much color as water quality does...IAL is hands down the best color enhancer there is.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

dont forget gravel color, aquarium wallpaper and wicked lighting is too effect how you see bettas color.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Hikari changed their formula, and it's now full of things you kinda don't wanna be feeding your bettas, like MSGs. i still feed my babies that, though, but only once a week. the other days, i feed a mix, either Attison's betta pellets or New Life Spectrum grow or Betta formula. Dante, my delta, went from a dull grey-brown to his beautiful silvery grey in a day! :3


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for all your replies! I did use Hikari pellets before, but sadly they changed their formula, from fish protein to wheat flour. I researched abit and found out that banana leaves can also improve the colour of the Betta.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I switched to Atison's Betta Pro in the last month. Max seems to like it. I am sure once Marco is out of quarantine he will devour it too.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

you feed banana leafs to betta? or just submerge banana leaf in the water?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Where do you even find Banana Leafs o.o


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Who cares if <insert brand here> changed their formula. Does the new ingredient improve colors or not is all I care about. Said formula can have 900pct crude protein with nothing but rare ingredients on their label for all I care, bottomline is if my fish don't like the taste and/or does not work as advertised (ex. improve color)...it won't be purchased :lol:


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

We don't feed banana leaves to Betta, we submerge dried ones in water.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahh you mean your creating Black Water with the leaves.


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Black water is for Indian Almond Leaves. When dried banana leaves are submerged in water, they tend to cloud the water.


----------

